
Bitcoin Crashes After Chinese Exchange Says It Will Halt Trading - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-14/bitcoin-tumbles-as-chinese-exchange-says-it-will-halt-trading
======
fragsworth
I find it odd that they're going to halt trading in 2 weeks. If they
determined that trading is illegal, shouldn't they halt trading immediately?

Also, a similar situation played out in 2013: [https://www.coindesk.com/price-
crashes-china-outlaws-bitcoin...](https://www.coindesk.com/price-crashes-
china-outlaws-bitcoin-financial-institutions/)

~~~
zzalpha
Not at all. This gives holders of bitcoin an opportunity to unwind their
positions. Otherwise, they'll be stuck with a digital currency they can't
convert to yuan without jumping through a lot more hoops.

------
albertgoeswoof
crashes? it's gone down by ~6%

tomorrow it could rocket up by 20% and it would be a normal day in the btc
world

------
everdev
Would it be possible to create a fully anonymous/trustless decentralized
cryptocurrency?

~~~
nextweek2
Monero is trying to fill that space.

